# [APP] Sensei-Mod Wallpaper App



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

*I will post different versions of the app below, with different colors, etc. The 1st version is the Basic version. Some wallpapers are done by me, other are ones I have found or been given to use.
Thanks to all who have contributed.

Install Just Like Any Installable app. Longpress on homescreen, then touch wallpapers to access.

Version 1 :* http://bit.ly/jCLdxY

*Version 2: [DX2/D3 Wallpaper Ports] :* http://bit.ly/pfQyoU


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

saaaweet. perfect for cm


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good stuff, can't wait for more.


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweeeeet


----------



## drum747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sensei working your usual magic! Thanks!


----------



## tllippert (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome job on all you do... Keep rolling them out..


----------



## Akajust1083 (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice! Keep em coming!


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

*Just updated the OP with version 2, which is DX2 & Droid 3 Wallpapers, taken from the system dumps.*


----------



## drum747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent as always Sensei!


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Excellent as always.

My X is self aware..... Skynet AOSP Liberty.....
twitter: Getsome_122


----------

